# Is This Normal in a Kayak



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

This is a photo taken inside my Prowler Elite Kayak.

Is it normal to get this much water inside the Kayak through the Scupper Holes? I am only 75kg in case somebody asks. This much water sits in there all the time. Have If not have I a Warranty issue?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

OK Prowlers and Drifters are known for being wet rides. Without the scupper plugs installed I'd have even more water in the cockpit. My Drifter would sometimes fill up to the center hatch (of course, I weigh 50kg more than you). What is more important is how much water you have inside your yak at the end of the session. As long as you have less than 1/2 a liter after several hours it shouldn't be a problem. It probably isn't a warranty issue. Just one of the joys of paddling an Ocean Kayak. Hope you enjoy the monkey butt :shock: :lol: I always had a pruned posterior after several hours in the Drifter. I paddle a Malibu X-Factor now and I am pleasantly high and dry.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Zone here is a photo of my P13, the water is quite normal and like Doug I weight a good 20-25kg more than you.










Cheers Dave


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

HI zone that's like mine am 78kg all the same.
mark


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes mate thats OK...here is a solution if you want to be dry

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8639


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty normal.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

gee that is a wet ride...i don't even get that much water when i have my 2 sons with on the yak with me (about 150kgs)

plug those holes....a la the "dodge method"


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> i don't even get that much water when i have my 2 sons with on the yak with me (about 150kgs)


Zone, the outback Astro has is a completely different yak, as i have both a P13 and a Outback. The reason for the water on the p13 is the closer you are to the waterline, the lower your centre of gravity and the more stable the yak is. The outback is a very wide yak giving it the stability, so the internal hull is set higher on the yak, therefor its dryer.

As Doug said aslong as your not getting water inside its perfectly normal.

Cheers Dave


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Gday Zone here is a photo of my P13, the water is quite normal and like Doug I weight a good 20-25kg more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Dave


Zone, as you can clearly see from Justcrusin32's pic, there is enough water in his yak for fish to be swimming around. Notice the flathead just resting in the bottom there.

So, don't worry 'bout a bit of water coming in. I use bits of polystyrene foam as scupper plugs when the water is cold as it washes over my feet and after a few hours I don't like it. I also use a foam sheet under my seat as that is enough to keep my butt mostly dry. In cold weather, the water which can whoosh up the scupper holes under my bum is too much for my constitution. Talk about brass monkeys.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

put mesh over holes and you have a live bait tank....


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Astro said:


> put mesh over holes and you have a live bait tank....


genius!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Astro said:


> put mesh over holes and you have a live bait tank....


Hey dont laugh, that's what I use the foot well in my swing for, and its bloody great. The fish stay alive for hours, as long as I remember not to put my feet on them.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

The water in those foot wells is a pain in the butt - at least with the elite they are designed so the water can drain out. The Prowler 15 just keeps it there allllll day - I found out the hard way by drowning my mobile when the kayak was high and 'dry' on the beach


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Zone, plugs are great for still water - but remember to take them out if waves are a factor. But even with plugs, water still finds its way in - off the paddle - and by other strange and mysterious means :shock:.

Summer's coming anyway so all is well. I see you already have the booties for winter - wish I had 'em. Froze my feet off this winter.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Whoah!.............I couldn't believe the amount of replies I got from this when I went to check this arvo. Thanks everybody.

As you see I have a Prowler Elite not Prowler 13.

The water does sit there the whole time.



> the lower your centre of gravity and the more stable the yak is. The outback is a very wide yak giving it the stability, so the internal hull is set higher on the yak, therefor its dryer.


Does that mean by plugging the Scupper Holes it will be slightly less stable? Albeit minute!?



> As Doug said aslong as your not getting water inside its perfectly normal


Inside what? Inside the actual hull?



> I see you already have the booties for winter - wish I had 'em. Froze my feet off this winter.


I put them on at the last minute but I still have to walk in the water to climb aboard and water does get in them and you squelch around a bit. next time I'll wait until I'm about before putting them on.

I guess this is what it is all about when you are new. Learning all the ins and outs and what works best for you and what doesn't.

I want to put some hours in on calm water and get myself sorted out and deal with things like capsizes and snagged lure, tangled lines etc.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Zone said:


> Does that mean by plugging the Scupper Holes it will be slightly less stable? Albeit minute!?


No bearing on stability in any way mate whether with or without plugging the scuppers


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Zone said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean by plugging the Scupper Holes it will be slightly less stable? Albeit minute!?
> ...


No just a very horrible wet ride, and I afraid its permanent, 75 KG and look at all that water, nahh, not nice.

I always tell my customers to try before you buy. I can't believe how many people say "Yep thats normal".

I guess they have never had the pleasure of a dry ride, "it would never be accepted as normal again  nothing more uncomfortable than sitting in water all day :shock: As for the live bait, mine go into a live bait tank :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

No Probs, I'll plug em'

Nothing comes up under the seat so I have a dry back side.

I read enough on this subject on the forum here before buying, I just didn't know how much water would enter. Not a big drama I just think it is nicer if they are plugged and I have a dry floor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Hloy c%&p

Is that fair dinkum for these things?? For the amount of money I expected a half dry bum at least. I am glad that I read all this before rushing in and getting a Prowler. Well thats 2 scratched from my list of choices, 2 more to go.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Is that fair dinkum for these things?? For the amount of money I expected a half dry bum at least





> No just a very horrible wet ride, and I afraid its permanent, 75 KG and look at all that water, nahh, not nice.
> 
> I always tell my customers to try before you buy. I can't believe how many people say "Yep thats normal".


Guys you are not looking at the photo's properly, the water is ALL in the foot well. After the P15 had leaking issues the seat was raised on the newer models. Keljad don't right the prowler off until you have had a test paddle. You won't get a better offshore paddle yak.

The only time i have had a wet arse is during surf entries or large crusier wake coming up the seat scuppers. The prowler is actually a lot dryer than the outback in any sort of adverse conditions. Yes your feet are wet but i fished right through winter in 10-15 degree water and it wasn't a problem.

I would hate for people to rule this yak out of thier choices, be it the elite or the p13 as they are a great fishing platform, have a look at how many people use them, outside of the entire hobie range put together, between the p13 and the elite they would be the most popular yak.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If you're not restricting yourself to fair water paddling you will cop waves over the gunwales and get a wet bum. And your paddle will drip on you. And sharks will make you wet too. Being wet is the norm for ocean fishing.

And yes, I take it to an extreme


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

i get a bit of water in the footwell of my quest when not using plugs, i figure it just helps keep my feet cool . I reckon that any DECENT kayak should be a totally dry ride below the deck though, something some manufacturers havent seem to have worked out yet. As peril and kraley have said IMO if you're going out into chop you're going to get wet no matter how well an SOT is designed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

kraley said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Being wet is the norm for ocean fishing.
> ...


I beg to differ, there are plenty, it just seems when people attackt the Prowler or the Hobie range everyone rallys to their defence. I started in a Prowler 15, I loved it, knew no better, the power of the forum influences around the world helped me make my decision, as I know it has helped many people before me.

I hated the fact that I was wet all day, great to travel flat waters, I could paddle and keep up with lots of my SIK mates, great speed, but was always amazed at the amount of water that came into the cockpit as soon as I put my 5"7, 75KG frame into it, even on the flats. :shock:

Take it out on the Ocean and it was a constant battle with the water coming over the top and never draining away, :shock: I never really out powered the wider bigger kayaks, as they went over the waves, and most of the time the 15 went through. In the end I had to resort to a 3mm wet suit ( hated wearing it) , really got too cold and uncomfortable either sitting in it or having my feet submerrsed in the stuff.

The 4.5 is no differant really, slightly better performance, far better deck and cockpit layout, but still as wet as can be. However there are times that we have to cover ground really quickly and this is where the compromise has to come in,, but for me nah, I don't race anywhere, I plan my day, I check all the conditions, I prepare myself and I go fishing, even the wider kayaks can keep up with the speed machines, we are not talking dozens of strokes better, the hobie pedal machines are the exception, :lol: I stopped racing around when I finsished in the Army.

This is not an assassination of any product, it is just a point of view from someone who likes the comforts of life,( don't associate my opinion with the fact I am the Sole Malibu Importer) and water in my boat is not one of them.

Live bait in the footwells, could never get over that


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I kept the bungs in the scupper holes until getting a light swamping through a moderate surf launch which left me sitting in a bath, a very slow one it just sunk down and stopped with more waves coming, I just pushed them through and have never replaced them, maybe next winter I'll get some though..


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

occy said:


> Gee, and I was just going to say what a dry a ride that was. :?
> I get asked this question about getting wet all the time when working at the shows. My standard answer is that a kayak, (especially the SOT variants) are watercraft, with the emphasis on water.  :lol: If they persist I suggest they take a look at what the guys at Quintrex down the way have to offer.


dont say that :lol:

I was hoping you were going to rave about how dry your Kingfisher is :shock: :lol:


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

minegets plenty of water in around my feet as well, especialy when stationary. i would weigh about 75kg as well....... without my legs


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

occy said:


> Gee, and I was just going to say what a dry a ride that was. :?
> I get asked this question about getting wet all the time when working at the shows. My standard answer is that a kayak, (especially the SOT variants) are watercraft, with the emphasis on water.  :lol: If they persist I suggest they take a look at what the guys at Quintrex down the way have to offer.


Don't send anyone down the stinky boat track mate, I would rather swim with a rod in my hand than fish out of stink boat again 

I hear you though in regards to "do I get wet", and yes I agree with "duh you paddle in the Ocean", but you have to admit that there are lots of craft out there that do really make life on the water really uncomfortable, and thats what people mean.

In regards to the yellow submerine picture that has been posted, the tankwell will also be the same, its not fun having your gear constantly wet, and if you are happy with that then :shock: I still put it down to not knowing that there are kayaks that will stay dry.

I have to say that most of my customers who paddle a Malibu will sing the praises on how dry these kayaks are, I never sit in water, never have water the foot wells or the tankwells. In fact the live bait would die, the water that comes on board would not keep a minnow alive, the wettest most people should get is from the water that runs down the dam paddle, the occassional water that comes over the front or sides,, but it should all drain away :shock:

Again we go back to compromise, and what we must give up in order to have something else, I personally will never give up my dry riide for anything. I can sit out in the Ocean for hours on end, and the worst I will get is a slightly wet bum, and wet feet, the feet get wet because I always fish with my legs over the side, but live bait in footwells nahhh!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

I noticed underneath your signature that you own a Prowler, Swing, and Malibu and you also deal proffessionally with all 3. Its great to see a non bias opinion and can offer advice based on the experience of owning and selling all three. Just out of interest, How would you compare the swing and prowler in the dry ride, speed and stability departments?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't imagine why anyone in a warm climate would be remotely concerned about getting a wet arse.

I've always seen it as a blessing.

Fact is, if you're getting a wet arse it means you're sitting on or below the waterline.

This contributes enormously to the stability of your craft.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Billybob said:


> Can't imagine why anyone in a warm climate would be remotely concerned about getting a wet arse.
> 
> I've always seen it as a blessing.


spoken like a true non-Victorian :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

occy said:


> I may have to move north a little, or stick closer to the Coogee gang (probably best if I wait in the carpark)


Hope you don't start trolling carparks Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

keljad said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I noticed underneath your signature that you own a Prowler, Swing, and Malibu and you also deal proffessionally with all 3. Its great to see a non bias opinion and can offer advice based on the experience of owning and selling all three. Just out of interest, How would you compare the swing and prowler in the dry ride, speed and stability departments?


Always difficult in the eyes of the reader to appear un bias especially if you are the Australian Importer for one of the leading USA brands, I just say it as I see it, but it does pee a few people off for some reason, so thank you for you vote of confidence. :lol:

In regards to the the above question, both these rides are the same when it comes to the dry ride,, there is no such thing. Its the so called compromise that has been hammered into our heads that we have to accept. The Swing as with the Prowler, bar surfing handles (launching and return to shore is fine) well in all conditions, I would in fact be bold to say that the Swing is slightly more stable and would suit the novice kayaker better.

The speed is negligable, depending on the size of the paddler, however the design of both of them makes paddling in very easy. Both of these kayaks are quick machines and for poly craft in the right conditions will beat most kayaks in through the surf.

The weight and size of the Swing would probably encourage more people to buy over the Prowler, at 24KG and 4M long it is really easy and a lot more user friendly for most people, especialy if you are not a jolly green giant.

The Prowler I have a lot of fun in, I don't fish out of mine very much , I use it for flat water and for exercise, as I prefer this to my old sit in kayak,, too old to be doing eskimo rolls 

As fishing vehicles I just think the storage space is not good at all, the poxy 6" hatches get on my nerves, my bunch of keys are bigger than that,( as far as the Prowler goes, the Trident should put to rest the storage issues) and to only have one storage hatch that is usable right at the front I really feel is daft, at least you can upgrade the Swing and get the rear hatch or the pod.

How much stuff should we have to have above deck and lashed down, this then becomes a safety issue, in the event of a mishap, so stow it :shock:

like I have said before, compromises.

We ask a simple question, and that is all we wish:

Are Kayak fishermen all liars? Or do only liars fish?

Shawn


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Before buying my revo I paddled Lees brothers old viking that Lee let me use when we went fishing (read here "getting me hooked on yak fishing") the first thing I noticed was how wet I got from the paddle ( there were no drip stops on the paddle) the second thing I noticed was how much bloody water got itself stored in the foot well after running off the paddle and soaking me.

In no time there would be almost 3" of water that my feet would be sitting in, which is ok for the first couple of hours but after that it got pretty old pretty quick. I would put my feet up on the edge of the well to let them dry a little.

When I test paddled and peddled the revo the first thing I looked for was how much water were my feet going to have to sit in.
You couldn't wipe the smile of my face when I relised the answer was an resounding NONE    

During winter I was wearing my socks and sand shoes or my work boots when fishing the rivers and lakes as well as wearing tracie dacs to keep the legs worm, I love the fact that I can stay completely dry on my yak if I want to and during winter I wanted to.

Lees new adventure dose seem to sit a little deeper than my revo coz he has about an inch or so of water in the foot well and in the rear well, were as the revo has no water on the foot well or in the rear well at all in the calm stuff. The result was the same when we swapped yaks for a while so its more to do with yak design than whos heavier, I'm 92kg's and take about 6-10kg's of stuff with me.

As some have mentioned already surf launches and choppy conditions go hand in hand with getting wet, however Iv'e been out in the big lumpy with some waves over 3m and stayed completly dry coz there was no wind or chop to deal with.

So no I don't think soaked prune looking feet are normal when yaking nor dose it have to be  
And when I want a live well ( which I thought was a great way to turn a bad into a bloody good  ) I think Ill build or buy one.

Nodds  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Billybob said:


> Can't imagine why anyone in a warm climate would be remotely concerned about getting a wet arse.
> 
> I've always seen it as a blessing.
> 
> ...


Warm climate or not, long periods of getting a wet arse is not healthy. The water may be 28deg, but you will eventually get cold kidneys. Ever wondered why you need to pee more when you sit in the cold water all the time :shock:

It goes without saying Billybob, you are the "God of Swing" and I pray for the day I can look at a fish, let alone catch a fish as big as you have caught from a kayak, but fact is fact, wet is wet, and in this day and age it is not necessary and bloody uncomfortable

And as far as sitting below the waterline goes and the stability factor, threre are plenty of kayaks that are just as stable, without having to up-periscope :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Nodds said:


> Before buying my revo I paddled Lees brothers old viking that Lee let me use when we went fishing (read here "getting me hooked on yak fishing") the first thing I noticed was how wet I got from the paddle ( there were no drip stops on the paddle) the second thing I noticed was how much bloody water got itself stored in the foot well after running off the paddle and soaking me.
> 
> In no time there would be almost 3" of water that my feet would be sitting in, which is ok for the first couple of hours but after that it got pretty old pretty quick. I would put my feet up on the edge of the well to let them dry a little.
> 
> ...


nodds: glad someone bought up this.......i have been a little reserved about mentioning this about my outback since having a couple of "hobie" threads locked

but anyway, i find my outback very dry, yes i get water blown over the side when rough AND windy but only then.

personally i fully expect to get wet when kayaking but with the outback that expectation is getting less and less


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Shawn, 'cold kidneys' is something I'd expect to hear from my Irish mother. If you Google that term you'll find the following:


> A common complaint is 'a cold in the kidney'. This is in fact a folk term for an umbrella of problems and infections which cause increased urine production or otherwise stimulate the desire to urinate.


Nothing to do with sitting in water.
This 'wet boat' thing is obviously something we'll have to agree to disagree on. I see it as a perfectly normal and certainly not undesirable. That's simply my opinion.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

It is very true what Billy Bob said about satability - the lower your centre of gravity, the more stable and less likely to tip out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> It is very true what Billy Bob said about satability - the lower your centre of gravity, the more stable and less likely to tip out.


As a general rule yes. But with kayaks the hull design and width play more a part in the stability I think. I know that out of the kayaks that I have owned, the sit on tops are more stable than the sit insides where you are sitting below the water line, I will never go back to a sit inside I dont think. I love the sit on tops, I used to love the old swing and feel free alot more than the little minnow or australis bass. God I cant wait to buy another kayak!!!! I love em!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

keljad said:


> I love the sit on tops, I used to love the old swing and feel free alot more than the little minnow or australis bass. God I cant wait to buy another kayak!!!! I love em!!


now thats what i call unbridled enthusiasm........well done......yak or die..........


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> Unfortunately the reason I end up with a wet arse is not the same reason Billybob does. It's OK for blokes like him, because he has a genuine reason to have a wet arse. When you catch enormous bloody fish like that ripper in his avitar you just have to love a wet arse. :shock: :shock: :shock: Well done mate, that is one beautiful looking fish ya have there.
> 
> But spare a thought for us poor bastards down here will ya Billybob. We (read me mostly) rarely (with me read never) get the chance to say my wet arse was because of the fish we hauled in. :lol: :lol: :lol: I may have to move north a little, or stick closer to the Coogee gang (probably best if I wait in the carpark), and hope they throw me one of their cast off smaller kingies now and again.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:   8)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Billybob said:


> Can't imagine why anyone in a warm climate would be remotely concerned about getting a wet arse.
> 
> I've always seen it as a blessing.
> 
> ...


Billybob, you are a legend. An iron man. . . . . But not all of us are like that.

I don't like my bum being wet for hours but then I live in a cold climate where the temperature in summer sometimes drops to as low as 25 degrees celcius. Often it is still 30+ degrees at night but I don't paddle at night. I don't mind getting a wet bum in warm water but my yak does not fit in my bath tub where I like the water nice and hot, maybe 45 degrees.

You are absolutely right about if ya getting a wet arse it means ya sitting at or below the waterline. Many a time when I am paddling I notice the wet arse thing happening and I realise I am below the waterline as yak and self get separated by waves and I am quickly getting wet armpits, nostrils and ear tips. Like I mean, I am really way below the waterline and getting blue in the face if I don't get up to the surface in time. Once I am out of my yak, it is usually extremely stable until I try to get on it again. For me, this is all normal. I think I may have to start following Occy's strategies to maintain my self esteem.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Billybob said:


> Shawn, 'cold kidneys' is something I'd expect to hear from my Irish mother. If you Google that term you'll find the following:
> 
> 
> > A common complaint is 'a cold in the kidney'. This is in fact a folk term for an umbrella of problems and infections which cause increased urine production or otherwise stimulate the desire to urinate.
> ...


Mate, just had to do the google.

The urinary bladder is a hollow organ made up of muscle fibres and lined with mucous membrane. Ordinarily, the bladder has the capacity to hold about 750ml of fluid. Since the fibre cells are elastic, like rubber, the bladder is able to expand greatly without suffering any damage. According to the amount of fluid collected, pressure is exerted on the walls of the bladder and, as it mounts, this triggers the feeling of needing to pass water. However, the amount of fluid present in the bladder is not the only force causing the urge for elimination. External influences such as exposure to cold produce it too. Having cold feet or stepping barefoot onto cold tiles or a cement floor cause a contraction of the bladder wall and a strong need to pass water, even if the bladder is only partially filled. A bladder infection creates the same urge, but often the patient is able to produce only a few drops of water while suffering pain and discomfort. The bladder is one of the body's most sensitive organs, and one that reacts to physical as well as emotional stimuli in an unusually strong way.

If you bathe in cold water or feel cold after having been caught in the rain, for example, you should immediately restore the body's proper temperature balance by taking a bath or a shower, or by applying warm water packs or any other warm water therapy. Otherwise, the cold shock to the kidneys may have adverse effects.

Bit like sitting below the waterline for long periods of time. I am obviously not a full Gaelic, as I am only partly Irish and the rest Cornish 

All the best
Shawn


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Perhaps I should pop down to first point in Laguna Bay tomorrow morning and warn all the surfies there that sitting on their boards hour after hour waiting for the perfect wave is damaging their health.

I hardly think waters that rarely drop below 20 degrees can be classified as *'cold'.*


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Billybob said:


> I hardly think waters that rarely drop below 20 degrees can be classified as *'cold'.*


it is when you get this far north.......


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, I suppose it's a matter of perspective.

Where I grew up the water (in summer) didn't get much above 10 degrees.

We used to lie on the beach until we got hot then rush into the water and splash around until we turned blue, then rush back out shivering, lie on the sand, get warm and do it all over again...

Thought that was pretty normal till I spent a summer in Sydney and found that it was warmer in the water than out. Didn't like it at first. Took a bit of getting used to. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

What an excellent achedemic argument we have here. :-D

For my part, between my fiance and I, we have owned a Hobie Quest and Mirage Sport; and now a Malibu X-Factor and eXtreme. We have paddled in a range of conditions in terms of water temp, swell etc. and I'd have to say that for me, dry wins. Each of our boats has been really good in the dry department with the exception of the Sport getting your feet wet when you let them rest in the hull (no surprise there with a great big hole for the Mirage Drive System.

I reckon whether to get a wet backside is quite possibly one of preference and probably closely tied to where you're fishing (wet arse up in the mountains near Canberra duing winter chills a lot more than your kidneys). I personally like having the choice. If I go out 5 - 10 k's and the weather turns, I don't care what happens to my behind I just want to make it back. If I'm going for a leisurely cruise with Jay on the river for a picnic or catching bream, I want to stay dry, warm and comfy.

With regard to stability, I think that yes, having a lower centre of gravity helps but it's not the only factor to consider. I have had no issues at all with any of our yaks when it comes to stability and they sit VERY high. The Malibus would be the most stable of what we've owned and there's no issues diving in and getting back on, standing up, in big swells etc..... And they're dry as well.

As Billybob suggested, this looks to be a divided subject. Excellent debate though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Justin, yes I agree. When I lived down in the snowies, I had to sell the sit on top and go with a sit inside with a skirt fitted. Why did I do this?? Because 0 degree temperatures replaced my manly hood with a shrivelled up sultana and it got to my self conscience after a while


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

What about plugging the Scuppers and have some string or something to pull them out when you need to.

I guess I can understand people getting a little defensive when somebody says something negative about what Kayak they own. No one wants to hear that.
I guess we all like to think we made the best purchase and bought the best Kayak.
I for one would hate to think, geez I just dropped a load on the wrong Kayak. I guess there are pros and cons with everything. If I'd have tested every Kayak on the market I'd have spend half the cost of a Kayak through hiring them.



> the feet get wet because I always fish with my legs over the side


I suppose it pays to have as many baits out :shock:



> Can't imagine why anyone in a warm climate would be remotely concerned about getting a wet arse.


The first time I took my Kayak out I got a wet ass, and a wet.........................everything. The second time I got a mildly wet ass. The 3rd time out I got a damp ass. (Relatively calm water) I actually look forward to getting out on a really hot day as it cools you down a little.

Haven't been out a 4th time yet as my wrist is still on the mend.  
(I just hope my next new Thread isn't Kayak for Sale  )

Hey Billy Bob, I have always wanted to catch a Spanish Mackeral. Will you show me how to do it from a Kayak?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> What about plugging the Scuppers and have some string or something to pull them out when you need to.


Zone I often pull my front footwell plugs to rinse any mud out from boots when on the dam and I just made the front ones longer and they stick up 1/2" into the well, so grab the top and pull out then re-insert after rinsing, no strings required mate



> I guess I can understand people getting a little defensive when somebody says something negative about what Kayak they own.


I read it as just wet or dry boats mate not a cause for concern..I have had 2 yaks, one an espri was bone dry except for paddle splash etc and I enjoyed the dry ride, the second yak is the swing which has wet scuppers, and it was easily plugged to be dry by my own own choice, and having had both wet and dry, as a boat the swing is superb and in no way does it need to be defended because it is wet, as a sea boat which is the real judgement of performance [wet or dry] it still takes some tossing as far as I am concerned.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Funny listening to all you girly girls having a sook about getting your panties wet. Get a friggin Dorado for fugs sake. I sit in a fuggin bath on all but the most pelucid of days and I fuggun love it!!

Got a dry wetsuit, got waterproof socks and when all the sloshing about gets too friggin sloshy I reach for the bilge pump.....you bunch of pink wimmins blouses don't know what your missing.

I laugh in your general direction!!

HAHAHAHAHA HAH


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

mate, thats a bit harsh isnt it?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

On ya Varp ! I'm with you mate.
At least if I need a piss, because my kidneys are cold, I dont have to worry about a little dribble getting on me shorts.  :lol: 
And I like having a livewell at my feet, makes it so much easier getting to the fish.....bunch of bloody soft cocks. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcqi9G4AABtfgGAQUKHQChAgEAo///6gIACKhqhp6jKYmPU0ZqgPRpqekGqenqhoDQAAA0CIWYIMnbJ/HKvOfTpkqL/d2SHQ1xVeqPDHjPFH4CmGCisrXNXCojbjOFpzo18Up8YJyEvniQxoxgb09i8rwPwWwqZWNBKEtkjY6+4ZGsNIgaz6C+00SwNv+041gGO7qGoikWCUGIIPgTM5+LuSKcKEhlUXo3A=


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

c'mon lads, if your ganna resort to insults, jump over to the Ausfish forum where it belongs. We have prided ourselves since the begining (for those that were here then) on respecting each others opinions and not carrying on with this sort of stuff. This is the AKFF, remember that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

keljad said:


> mate, thats a bit harsh isnt it?


NO!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Red,

Captains flat pic?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

keljad said:


> c'mon lads, if your ganna resort to insults,


James I do notice the replies you mention are loaded with smilies mate, so just a bit of humour I think that you may not have noticed 8)...I think the thread has been a mix of serious and mirth the whole way through.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry boys, my apologies. A few too many bourbons me thinks has made me miss the humour. Sorry Varp


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

no wuckers Keljad....it's a weird medium and wide open for interpretation and I think you missed the spirit of my intentions, but it is a bit true though. The Dorado (gawd bless her) is an unbelievably wet ride and yakking is a wet sport so...you know....I get wet.....and I like it....and that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Varp, how the hell do you like getting wet all the way down there?? Dont you get like.......you know........prunes??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXltf14AABbfgAAQUIWAEo2BECovZf6QIABqEqmm1A9QNI9AjI8jQap6TI9IaAA9QD1NGJR6QEWdCGrIkuifiGXyHJFhy6/87XOgehu+ulct4rixYPDivExjwi71qbSUp0BGjPRqhJ4suCpB0hv3ioNerYoYXjm1KdSJNBfBdyRThQkHltf14A==


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Yup. Geez that water was cold. No wonder the fish weren't interested.
> 
> Red.


Oh yes, soooooo cold :shock: Im glad we all stayed dry that day. :lol:



varp said:


> I sit in a fuggin bath on all but the most pelucid of days and I fuggun love it!!


My old yak (O.K frenzy) was like that, i used to get absolutely soaked from waist down every trip no matter what the water conditions were like, winter time in the lakes around here were not an option in that thing!! :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

varp said:


> yakking is a wet sport so...you know....I get wet.....and I like it....and that.


Agreed varp, i havent experienced winter on the ocean yet but no matter how dry a yak i ever happen to get i would never go out on the water if i didnt want / intend to get wet, coz the second you dont wanna get wet you'll screw up a surf landing and then you'll know what it is to have a really wet ride . This has been a great discussion, its had its fiar share of sub-topics too. I like the laurels... i mean the kydney debate particularly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> varp said:
> 
> 
> > coz the second you dont wanna get wet you'll screw up a surf landing


I agree 

Now this is something I'm very experienced at :lol:

The thing is tho!! I'm usually a drowned rat well before then, at the launching stages :lol:

:?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Zone I noticed at BCF there being bung plugs for Prowlers with cords on them, I'm not sure but that might be what your after, go check them out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

> Hey Zone I noticed at BCF there being bung plugs for Prowlers with cords on them, I'm not sure but that might be what your after, go check them out.


Which BCF is that? Redcliffe?

I went into the one on Moss St at Slacks Creek and didn't see any. I'll take another look.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Dodge said "I have had 2 yaks, one an espri was bone dry except for paddle splash etc and I enjoyed the dry ride,"
I have an Espri and always come in wet from the armpits down, even when I dont fall off, because of waves etc hitting from any direction.
So it wouldnt matter to me Im gonna get wet any way where I fish.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Zone said:


> > Hey Zone I noticed at BCF there being bung plugs for Prowlers with cords on them, I'm not sure but that might be what your after, go check them out.
> 
> 
> Which BCF is that? Redcliffe?
> ...


Virginia

https://store.bcf.com.au/flex/default.aspx

1. boating
2.watersports
3.canoe & kayak
page 2 bottom corner, large and small.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Yikes!....................... :shock: I think I'll make some out of pool Noodle or something, like people here have been saying.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

The soft rubber practise golf balls work a treat


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

When I made the switch from the Prowler to the X-factor, I did it for the load carrying capacity, stability, hatch design and deck layout. A number of people told me that it was a drier ride than any OK kayak, but that wasn't much of a concern for me. I was actually concerned that the higher seat on the X-Factor would make it less stable. After 4 years of paddling an OK Drifter I had come to accept the wet ride as part of kayaking. It was a bit annoying in the winter months, but I actually enjoyed it in the summer. I would keep the scupper plugs in most of the time. If I wanted a dry ride I would just pump out the cockpit. As long as it wasn't too choppy it would stay dry for a while. If I wanted to cool down I'd just lean over and let water run into the cockpit. Instant relief on a hot day. It was also a convenient feature when making bait. I could fill the cockpit with water and let the bait swim around in there while I concentrated on catching more. I wouldn't have to turn around in the seat and try to shake the bait off the hooks into the little hatch on my bait tank. Another thing that I miss about the wet ride is taking a piss anytime I felt the need. I was sitting in two inches of water anyways; what's a little more gonna hurt  After you're done you just flush the cockpit with the hand pump. (maybe that's what leads to getting the monkey butt) Now that I have the X-factor I find that it isn't as easy to relieve myself. I could just take a piss and let the surf landing do the flush later, but I'm sure it would start to stink within a few minutes. I'm also afraid that the piss would get into the Kayatank that is in my center hatch and kill all of my bait. Now I have to pull down my dry pants and aim for the forward scupper hole. For some reason I always go in the port side scupper :? Fortunately, I have fairly good aim and can get at least 80% of the stream down the hole. I still have to splash some water in to clean up. Too much work if you ask me. I liked the old way better. That just goes to show you that there is no such thing as a perfect kayak. There are always trade-offs that have to be made. That's why it is pointless to argue about what is the "best" kayak. What might be an important feature for one person, might not be for another.

That bit about pissing down the scupper hole wasn't inappropriate was it? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Doug, that was very....um.............informative


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Doug you're a classic mate, excellent, informative post.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I use the Apex 1 seat (standard with the X-factor) on my OK Prowler Elite. Makes for a pretty damm fine ride. 8)

Doug - that is just too much information for me - eeuuuuwwwwww!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

better than carrying a bottle I reckon :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

the outback is great for that, just pee into the centre and then a couple a peddles and the water is flushed......how convenient


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

after reading and considering the thought of sitting in my own piss, i cant wait until i take delivery of my x factor so i can simply stand up and pee of the side


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

keljad said:


> after reading and considering the thought of sitting in my own piss, i cant wait until i take delivery of my x factor so i can simply stand up and pee of the side


yeah...real fun when the chop is up.........


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

When I started this Thread I had no Idea it would be such a hit! :shock: I think I only started this 3 days ago! :shock: Is it some sort of record or anything?

Do I get a free AKFF Sticker for starting such a popular Thread? 

That's just wrong Doug........LOL Are you sure you are not an Aussie!?



> The soft rubber practise golf balls work a treat


Yeah, but are they easy to remove when you need to?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesomew Doug, awesome :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Billybob said:


> Yeah, I suppose it's a matter of perspective.
> 
> Where I grew up the water (in summer) didn't get much above 10 degrees.
> 
> ...


That brought back memories of some of my childhood years. Me and a bunch of mates would be dropped off with heaps of gear on one of the local islands by the tourist boat and would be picked up a week later. We had tents, food, lots of water and other stuff like matches, if we hadn't forgotten them. The point is, the summer sun would get so hot that ya couldn't walk on the dry beach sand without thongs or shoes, extra burny-burny. We would spearfish/swim for ages until we went blue (even though the water was very warm eventually ya get cold). Then we would feel like we were freezing and have to negotiate the burning sand to get back to our camp and get some food into us before we collapsed from hunger. Great fun!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> . . . . Now that I have the X-factor I find that it isn't as easy to relieve myself. . . . :lol:


Doug old buddy, you are spending too much time on this forum and are starting to sound like a local.

Your informative post contained clear description which enabled the readers to visual the problems you were talking about in a manner they are not likely to forget. And so vital knowledge is passed on from one generation of yakkers to another. Good work.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

amazing how one thing always leads to another on forums :twisted:

I suppose it at least gives a beginner a reply to the search for "piss" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Astro said:


> keljad said:
> 
> 
> > after reading and considering the thought of sitting in my own piss, i cant wait until i take delivery of my x factor so i can simply stand up and pee of the side
> ...


Hopefully I can hang on if thats the case, I will save my dignity and leave the squatting to my wife......


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

keljad said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > keljad said:
> ...


sorry i can't see how pissing yourself will save your dignity.........no need to squat just kneel.......

imagine, you have been on the water for a couple of hours, drinking water whilst seeking your prey, when you finally find the hot spot....the fish are the chew....you may have hooked and caught a couple then the need to pee builds and builds...and even if the shore is only a couple of hundred metres away you could lose the school......then you will put your dignity to the side and do what all good fishermen do you take a piss any how you can.......

THERES FISH TO BE CAUGHT.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Imagine if I kneel though, with my poor balance I would be just as likely to fall face first in it     I am hopeless at that sort of thing, should see me trying to pee off the back of my mates boat      ............ :shock: :shock: whoops, did I drip there?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

keljad said:


> Imagine if I kneel though, with my poor balance I would be just as likely to fall face first in it     I am hopeless at that sort of thing, should see me trying to pee off the back of my mates boat      ............ :shock: :shock: whoops, did I drip there?


In that case, shuffle forward and pretend to fiddle with the front hatch while you piss yourself over the footwells. This sport has many benefits, but dignity is not always one of them.

Doug, thanks for telling it like it is. Been there


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdC8f5IAAEVfgAAQcKeDGqTgnDo/7//gMAFZQBSeiNAAA0AAAABgBpo0GmIAAAGQA0BCaNTNRPTUaZDEDQ00PSbbDU4sCpDCEUnyXl6+/Tr0T35cwttifMJfnmoc5mkHVTT90N4xbjR5CqIiJ8HQc1UrhBBwHkilwjrZqpU3+S4/H6mGYTp3y2VYagXMBSEvEQBGsuXfSMyMyCCY3KQTBEnB89jDqIOD/k5v5mLMk4myyYcUJy+juc5CCTpooo3q2G5FiHaEAX5dEaM/2e7fOJw3700tiLkvRbS7AuaJw0oYSqbAYbIxhS6xnpEYMl8lsFMjwAa3ypeI7IEv9Kq1JYrNSixK14FR6iVyjZLKeY0jG/pr1Avobu2NYajuGNmKqychmRwiH0xk2VghOBoqwEX1uvd2zibvJGW1BmSapI77jkCkC2saEFGUj6gnbE61ttaYBml7nW5x/i7kinChIaF4/yQ=


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> DGax65 said:
> 
> 
> > That bit about pissing down the scupper hole wasn't inappropriate was it? :lol:
> ...


It certainly does Red if you going into a head wind 

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

You guys make me laugh    gotta hate those headwinds


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Took the Yak for a quick run this arvo down at Raby Bay. I knew it would be a bit windy but a good chance to test it out in a bit of chop.

This is the first time water has really come up the scupper holes under the seat. I'll be semi permanently plugging those ones.

Apart from that ot was all good and my wrist isn't bothering me too much either.

Still no fish :-(


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Zone what type of paddle are you using? some are better than others and good quality light paddle should be easier on the wrists.

What lures are you using and whats your technique?
In 1 mtr of water you cant go past the little ecogear sx40's, very slow stop start trolling. Yes they're dear, but they bloody work.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am just posting this to make the 100th post on this thread....well done everyone......


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Astro said:


> i am just posting this to make the 100th post on this thread....well done everyone......


What? 100 posts in this thread? Did you count them?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Zone said:


> Took the Yak for a quick run this arvo down at Raby Bay. I knew it would be a bit windy but a good chance to test it out in a bit of chop.
> 
> This is the first time water has really come up the scupper holes under the seat. I'll be semi permanently plugging those ones.
> 
> ...


Zone, when you said you were testing it out, I had pictures of you out in your yak letting rip over the side but downwind so as to avoid splashback. :shock: :shock: :shock: 8)

I am glad that all went well.

What is the go with ya wrist? Did I miss something? Been broken?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

troppo said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > i am just posting this to make the 100th post on this thread....well done everyone......
> ...


yeah i spend all of time counting posts 1...2...3....4....5.....6....7......8......

not really, listed on main menu.....gee i like helping the newbies hehehehehhe


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

> What is the go with ya wrist? Did I miss something? Been broken?


After my first 2 trips I suffered severe RSI or something from paddling. It only seemed to affect the right wrist. Man, was I in a lot of pain for the next few days after that. Contemplated using a wrsit strap.

It seems to have strengthened up since. Still a little tender if you bump it in the wrong spot but after the 10km+ paddle on Saturday morning I just did all is well. Not a bother of trouble at all. I thought my Kayaking was going to over before it started and I'd have to trade it in for a peddle. It's all good now.

Soon I'll have arms like tree trunks. I reckon you wouldn't want to pick a fight with a seasoned Kayaker. Knock you out with one punch hehe


----------

